# Disable Camera Raw For Batch Process



## Calypso b (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello,

I created an action to resize and watermark my sooc images for an online gallery. The problem is that when I try to do a batch process with this action, Camera Raw opens up and negates the whole batch process. Is there any way to disable Camera Raw while I run a batch process or do I have to turn all of my raw files into jpegs first? If so, what is the easiest/quickest way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2011)

No, there is no way to directly disable Camera Raw. Camera Raw is opening because the SOOC photos have a Raw file type.

You have to convert to a non-Raw file type before you can run an action in Photoshop.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 17, 2011)

RAW files are not actually 'image files'.  They contain an embedded jpeg for preview, but the read image information is still in it's 'uncooked' form.  That's why we need something like Adobe Camera Raw in the first place, it's the software that 'cooks' the RAW files into image files, so that Photoshop (or whatever) can work on them.  

Fortunately, you can batch convert RAW files into JPEG (or TIFF, PSD etc), and then run your PS actions on them.

(or just get Lightroom)


----------



## Calypso b (Jun 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> RAW files are not actually 'image files'.  They contain an embedded jpeg for preview, but the read image information is still in it's 'uncooked' form.  That's why we need something like Adobe Camera Raw in the first place, it's the software that 'cooks' the RAW files into image files, so that Photoshop (or whatever) can work on them.
> 
> Fortunately, you can batch convert RAW files into JPEG (or TIFF, PSD etc), and then run your PS actions on them.
> 
> (or just get Lightroom)




Thanks, so how would I go about converting them to jpegs in a batch? Would I still have to sit there and press 'done' everytime camera raw opens the raw file while I am batching them?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 17, 2011)

It's been a while...but I think you can do it in Bridge, or right from ACR.  :scratch:


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep! You can host Camera Raw from Bridge and Camera Raw has a batch mode that you can use to convert many images at once.

I highly recommend you get and read the book: Real World Camera Raw with Adobe Photoshop CS5


----------



## shmne (Jun 17, 2011)

If you are not editing your photos at all it would be advantageous (assuming you have the card space) to save out as RAW+Jpeg. This way you can have the jpegs ready to batch SOOC, yet have the RAW as back up in case you need to heavily edit an image.

Alternatively, if you want to shoot RAW only you can actually batch edit photos in ACR. Then make some minor adjustments, then click "select all" - followed by - "Save images."


----------



## Dao (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure which camera you are using, if you are using Canon, the software that shipped with the camera called Digital Photo Professional can batch convert the RAW files to Jpeg.


----------



## Calypso b (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank-you everyone!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 17, 2011)

Lightroom will solve all your problems.  You can batch convert RAW files right there, without a problem.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's how it works in my version. Open up a folder of RAW files, then go to the Tools>Photoshop>Image Processor

then select file type, size, image profile, include icc profile or not


If you select resize to fit, you can enter some smaller-than-default dimensions for the outputted JPEGs.

ONLY the RAW files which were selected will be batch-converted into JPEG files. If you SELECT ALL, of course, it will process the entire folder of RAW files.


----------

